# KCBS BBQ competition chicken



## bbquy (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Looking for some advice.
I am doing my first KCBS BBQ competition in few weeks and I was wondering if anyone has ever entered a BCC for the chicken category? If so, how did you cut it up to present it??


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 19, 2014)

I have only done thighs before but I have a suggestion.  If you have room to do it, cook multiple birds so you can slice some white meat and surround it with the other pieces you would like to  include.

You might also google some pics of presentation boxes to give you other ideas as well.


----------



## bbquy (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, doing a few birds is a good idea! I was looking at some presentation boxes last night...there were a few boxes with chicken parts but almost all were thighs. I wanted to take a risk with something different. Thanks for your help. Much appreciated!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 19, 2014)

my last one I did beer can chickens (brined)...  cut the breast off of them and then cut them into 6 pieces (6 judges) each..  picked the best looking one and put it in the box so it still looked whole ..  then a couple of legs at the bottom and a couple of wings on the side (without the tips)... that way the judges could pick what they wanted...  as you say..  *everybody* does thighs so I wanted to be different...  legs are starting to pick up in popularity...  good luck with the comp.   remember..  "Don't expect anything and then you won't be disappointed" (my motto) ... and as always..  HAVE FUN...


----------



## bbquy (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, that's great advice! I can't wait for the competition. It's on Columbus Day weekend. I'll be sure to post some pics!


----------



## artysmoker (Feb 1, 2015)

Pics?


----------



## bbquy (Feb 1, 2015)

Here are the 4 categories I entered. I placed 7th in the chicken and 7th in ribs. For my 2nd  competition I need to manage my timing a little better.













imagejpeg_0 (2).jpg



__ bbquy
__ Feb 1, 2015


















imagejpeg_0.jpg



__ bbquy
__ Feb 1, 2015


















photo (7).JPG



__ bbquy
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_0250.JPG



__ bbquy
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 1, 2015)

All winners in my book..  good job ...  Thumbs Up


----------



## bbquy (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## dannylang (Feb 2, 2015)

that gave you some valuable experience there, will you ever do that again?


----------



## bbquy (Feb 2, 2015)

it's quite expensive but yes I will definitely do it again!


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 2, 2015)

bbquy said:


> it's quite expensive but yes I will definitely do it again!



I take it you had fun?  I would do more but not much in the area I am in.


----------



## bbquy (Feb 3, 2015)

I had a blast!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Congrats,  Not bad for your second Comp.

gary


----------

